# Thinking about College



## DannibusX (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, but it does have to do with programming.

I want an education, but I can't really attend physical college classes.  I make a good living now, but I have an opportunity to slash my monthly expenses drastically so I can go to college, and I would like to eventually have a Bachelors in Software Engineering.

Is there anyone in any online colleges on this forum?  I would like to check a few out before I make a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2010)

How about asking your current company to sponsor you to get through college? In return for maybe 5 years of loyal service and no bonus, half payrise or something. Or, get an internship style qualification.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2010)

It's not the wrong section Dannibus, and it's an excellent question.
I've been thinking of doing the same thing myself, but just for fun.

At 50 years of age, I guess I don't need a another degree, but what the heck I like learning. 

I would love to hear from anyone who has done an online college program.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2010)

I goto devry online for electronics engineering and computer engineering and there structure is really great! you should check out there website

DeVry Online


----------



## spy2520 (Apr 16, 2010)

i took some classes at a local community college online. Certain classes really arent fun online but alot of schools offer some programs that are mostly if not entirely online. For instance, i live in Maryland and University of Maryland offers several online degree programs.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 16, 2010)

My current employment situation pays me enough to go to college, except I can't free up the time to actually go to one.  I work 13 hours a day, 3 days a week, but most of the classes I have looked into land on days that I work and going after is a no-go because of the loss of sleep.

I have a friend who's working on an Associates from U of Phoenix, and they seem like a good way to go.  I'm definitely going to be refreshing my math skills in a community college before I make a decision.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> My current employment situation pays me enough to go to college, except I can't free up the time to actually go to one.  I work 13 hours a day, 3 days a week, but most of the classes I have looked into land on days that I work and going after is a no-go because of the loss of sleep.
> 
> I have a friend who's working on an Associates from U of Phoenix, and they seem like a good way to go.  I'm definitely going to be refreshing my math skills in a community college before I make a decision.



Devry I hear is great. I'd personally look into it. My cousin also attended phoenix for a short time. He then finished his degree elseware but still that was more because his new location allowed for a physicall classroom.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 13, 2010)

Online classes are an excellent source of paper education, but to actually learn something from them is another story.  Classroom learning is usually better to actually learn, but if you apply yourself, there isnt much difference.

Ive done several online classes, and will be getting my degree from an college that has online courses.

One setback is that not all classes can be completed online, so you have to be available every once in a great while to attend some sort of class that fits your schedule.

For the most part, online classes are great for those who still hold full time jobs.

My experience includes several online classes while fighting a war in iraq, working 12 hour days, 7 days a week.  Please tell me that you dont have time to do online courses


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2010)

if you need a place to get e-courses drop me a PM


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I have a friend who's working on an Associates from U of Phoenix, and they seem like a good way to go.  I'm definitely going to be refreshing my math skills in a community college before I make a decision.



I am currently attending the University of Phoenix as well. Working on my Associates in Web Development/Design. It is totally online, and is a great way to go to college. As with you, I work full time, so going to a physical was way out of the question. 

You can check out their website HERE.


----------

